# Deer Tag Limit 2014



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I just want to make sure that I'm correct in reading the regulations that the overall limit is 9 deer. I live in a 3 deer county so am I correct in reading that I could harvest 1 antlered and 2 antlerless, and then hunt different counties and harvest the remaining antlerless for a total of 9 deer this year? Thanks


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

Not sure what the state's limits are this year, but my limit is 2.


----------



## paulboomer1 (May 7, 2008)

your correct..its a county limit with no more than 9 total for the season. so if you get the limit for your county, you can go to other counties.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks, I just wanted verification I was reading the regulations right. I'll be lucky if I get one! It's interesting that they allow that many. The last time I harvested a deer was probably 2005 and I don't know if the limit was that high at that time.


----------



## half pole (Feb 10, 2014)

There trying to kill them all


----------



## pastordon (Jul 21, 2008)

You may notice that the cheeper anterless permits are almost gone. So for 8 of the 9 you have to pay the full 24.00. I liked it when I could take 4 anterless deer with urban permits and the other 2 with regular permits and you could use the anterless ones all year no exper. date. For urban all the way up til Jan 31. I almost messed up last year and thought that an anterless permit was still good in the urban zone til a friend told me to reread last years regulations.


----------



## Fishon1546 (Mar 15, 2014)

Once again the State of Ohio proves they work against the Hunters and that it is all about the money for them


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Fishon1546 said:


> Once again the State of Ohio proves they work against the Hunters and that it is all about the money for them


How so....?


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Fishon1546 said:


> Once again the State of Ohio proves they work against the Hunters and that it is all about the money for them


All that money we spend goes back to the ODNR to make hunting and fishing better in Ohio.


----------



## Stewball (Aug 29, 2009)

it don't go off counties its split in 3 zones you have to look at the booklet they give you to see the different zones that are out there


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Stewball said:


> it don't go off counties its split in 3 zones you have to look at the booklet they give you to see the different zones that are out there


No more zones, all determined by county


----------

